
Physicists find misaligned carbon sheets yield unparalleled properties - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-physicists-misaligned-carbon-sheets-yield.html
======
bookofjoe
>Strong mid-infrared photoresponse in small-twist-angle bilayer graphene

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41566-020-0644-7](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41566-020-0644-7)

